# LA-200 Orally?



## Joanne26

There was an article I read that said you could give LA-200 orally after the initial injection? Does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## rustygoats

Never heard that. Interested in the results


----------



## Dani-1995

I wouldnt. It burns with injection already and I can only imagine how that would affect their mouths, esophagus and rumen. Not to mention it probably wouldn't be absorbed the right way since the rumen is microbial. I once gave penicillin orally (I was a newbie, know better now) and the poor goat scoured for three days. There's a reason meds are labeled a certain way.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have used la-200 orally in kids before. It works just as well. Here's something a doctor once told me, an injectable is in its most pure form only for injection, if it wasn't pure it would cause problems if you injected it. 
So you can give any injectable orally. I have given penicillin, la-200, Tylan, ammoxicillin, cephlexin, ivermectin, just about everything you can give in shots they can have orally.
For pink eye or eye problems I actually drop la-200 onto the eye itself. Clears it up like no tomorrow. 
Also as an extra info bit that I found out....
I had a calf that was scouring like no other, I went through almost a gallon of kaopectate in two days, nothing, I was give la-200 for a week and nothing was working, that calf was almost dead by the time I tried a tea an old farmer told me.
Boil blackberry roots in water (about 2 handfuls of the roots two a gallon of water) give that to whatever is scouring, cleared it up like magic, took 12 hours to stop all the scours and for it to firm up. Blackberry root has a ton of antioxidants and vitamins in it, you cannot give too much tea, it is very good for them too.


----------



## mjs500doo

You can, however I just prefer the injection.


----------



## Joanne26

Thank you! I have given injections the last 2 days and it just breaks my heart.


----------



## toth boer goats

Injections for goats is best, their systems work differently than other animals.
I feel orally doesn't treat as well, depending on what the ailment is.


----------



## elchivito

I would think for any given med you'd have to give way more orally than injected. Sounds easier, but less economical.
Blackberry roots. Hmmm. interesting. I wonder how a tincture would work?


----------



## elchivito

Joanne26 said:


> Thank you! I have given injections the last 2 days and it just breaks my heart.


I mentioned this in another thread and will undoubtedly mention it again as I think it's important. LA200, while easy to get at feed stores, is brutally painful. It's also not necessary. BioMycin200 injectable is the same Oxytet dosage but doesn't sting. It costs less too. You can order it from Jeffers or other places.


----------

